# Wood wheel question



## mike j (Apr 30, 2014)

Picked up this 1914 Peerless recently, in the process of fitting tires to it. Bought a Schwalbe 700x38 at Copake (iso 635) just a little too big. 700x28 Bontrager (iso 622) too small. The local scrap collector had a couple of 80's vintage 10 speeds on his truck & he gave me a couple of the wheels. The tires 27"x 1 1/4'' fit perfectly (iso 630). Anyone know of any all gum or cream tires that would look somewhat period?


----------



## Iverider (Apr 30, 2014)

Duro and Cheng Shin both make white tires that fit 27 x 1 1/4" although the tread is nearly smooth with a little siping thrown in. They're not the best looking, but they'll have to do I suppose.

If you want a slightly aggressive look, check out Club Roost 27 x 1 3/8" which is closer to the 1.5" size that many singletubes came in. They only come in black though.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 30, 2014)

You're just setting the tires on there for display? It will work for hanging on the wall with like 5psi but not good for anything else. Is that the only intention?


----------



## mike j (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks Brian, will check them out. jpromo, I want to ride this bike, although probably don't plan to go too far or hard on these rims.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 30, 2014)

Love the pic!


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 30, 2014)

The best solution is to have Velocity Blunts laced with vintage hubs for riding. I have a 

rider set that are black satin, cream Amsterdam tires, stainless pokes and vintage restored

nickel period hubs. They fill out the bike and look correct.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 30, 2014)

mike j said:


> Thanks Brian, will check them out. jpromo, I want to ride this bike, although probably don't plan to go too far or hard on these rims.




If riding is the plan, you'll have to go for something different. These wood rims do not grab clincher tires. Some tubular cyclocross tires will work; I've also heard of people using bare HD tubes for light riding, but unfortunately clincher tires will not permit riding.


----------



## Iverider (Apr 30, 2014)

jpromo said:


> If riding is the plan, you'll have to go for something different. These wood rims do not grab clincher tires. Some tubular cyclocross tires will work; I've also heard of people using bare HD tubes for light riding, but unfortunately clincher tires will not permit riding.




Unless he has wood clinchers which is what I assumed. I have steel clinchers that fit 27" tires although they seem a tad loose. I think Rustyspoke posted some info regarding the Club Roost tires that he put on a motobike. They looked really good in my opinion.

If you go with Velocity Blunts, they have two flavors now i think. The regular, and the Blunt 35 (formerly Velocity P35) These are pretty much exactly the same profile as the commonly found 35mm wide Wood singletube rims with the exception that the spoke holes are directly in the center of the rim vs. the offset spoke holes in original wood rims. I like the look a lot! The regular Blunts have a peaked area around the inner circumference of the rim and are a bit narrower (more like period wood racing rims) These would look awesome with some Linus Cream tires or even the natural red rubber look. I haven't tried the tires, but they have a ribbed tread and look pretty good. Someone used them on their Iver Arch truss, May find it toward the end of the Iver Johnson thread in my sig below.


----------



## mike j (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for all the great intel. guys. The photo does not show it clearly, but the wheels are cut for clinchers. If i decide to start riding this bike fairly regularly, will probably opt for the blunts, they seem to be the all around smart choice. First, I'd like to get decent tires on these wheels, the rear hub is marked Peerless, would like to keep it intact. Have to get other period hubs for the blunts, which would then faux wood grain as Brian (Krautwaggen) has posted in the past. Have done two sets of alum. rims, so far, the first looks decent from far away & the second looks a little better. The level of talent on this site is intimidating at times.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 30, 2014)

My apologies; it is hard to see! I've got some 700c wood wheels coming from Stutzman's wheel shop. He makes some beautiful stuff and they're fairly priced for the quality. I picked up cream Amsterdam style tires to go on my 1908 Peerless.


----------



## Iverider (Apr 30, 2014)

jpromo said:


> My apologies; it is hard to see! I've got some 700c wood wheels coming from Stutzman's wheel shop. He makes some beautiful stuff and they're fairly priced for the quality. I picked up cream Amsterdam style tires to go on my 1908 Peerless.




Please post photos when you receive them. I'd love to see them before the tires are mounted with details of the finger joints and beat seat area. On my list of things to buy along with some of those nice 26" chaintreads I've seen a lot on here lately.


----------

